# Ist Planted Tank



## fisfan (Mar 24, 2010)

10 Gallon Aqueon Deluxe Kit
Lighting -Aqueon 8000K 15W T8 fluorescent
Substrate - 50% blue and black generic gravel, 50% Black Flourite Sand
(no added co2)

Plants:
Rotala Indica, Java Fern, Java Moss, Red Mellon Sword, Undulata, Green Cabomba, Bacopa, Hair Grass, Anacharis, Dwarf Subulata, Lobelia Cardinalis

Fish:
8 Harlequin Raspbora, 3 Panda Cory


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

That looks great.


----------



## jokerls240 (May 12, 2010)

*i/a*


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Looks good.

Keep us posted.

and keep in mind to to a certain extent the less you do the better the tank will be.

my .02


----------



## zzpat (Apr 8, 2009)

fisfan said:


> 10 Gallon Aqueon Deluxe Kit
> Lighting -Aqueon 8000K 15W T8 fluorescent
> Substrate - 50% blue and black generic gravel, 50% Black Flourite Sand
> (no added co2)
> ...



Be sure to add fertilizer. Start with iron and if everything looks good after a month, that is, things are growing well, you don't need to worry. If you start seeing problems with leaves falling off or turning color, get some other fertilizer. Be sure to follow directions. Adding more than the recommended amount will do more harm than good.


----------

